# Advice on Repairing a Bowl



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

My friend picked up this bowl in southeast Asia (Korea or Taiwan-not sure which). It just split in the past few days, we think without it being dropped. See pics below. The split goes about 45% across the bowl. I have no idea what the wood is or what condition it was in before it was shaped (dried, green, etc.).

I could put some glue on it and clamp it up, but I don't know if that is wise or not. Any advice appreciated.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

No ideas?


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Obviously can glue it back together, just not sure how would clamp it. They sell products to fill cracks & voids but not sure would would look right.


----------



## hhhopks (Nov 22, 2011)

Since the object is painted, why not fill it in (ex: epoxy), sand and repaint.
I have seen a lot wood pieces from the far east that would crack.
I believe it may has to do with the wood/piece made from the tropic area.
Here in the US with indoor heating over winter months can really dry it out fast.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Epoxy it and squeeze it together, as stated. I would then sand and paint it,and it will last forever. Alistair


----------



## JamesVavra (Apr 27, 2009)

As a woodturner, I see a lot of splits in bowls. This one most likely cracked due to drying - it was probably carved while the wood was still a little green. Unfortunately, you probably won't be able to close the split. Give it some time to dry completely and then fill it with an epoxy and repaint. You'll probably need to do multiple epoxy fills with it resting at different angles if you use a liquid epoxy. You can get epoxy putty that will work well to fill it and have the added benefit of being able to shape it before curing to match the carving.

James


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

James, epoxy paste! I have some that I've used in home repairs-whatever is at the hardware store. Do you have any recommendations on brand for this use or would any old epoxy paste work.


----------

